# Moving to Darwin,NT



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all exparts

Im maven 26 yrs old from scotland
im thinking of moving to darwin but i dnt know anyone or anything about it
can someone help me and give me some info plz

In scotland i work as security officer for G4S. 
its a good job and im on 21k a year with 60hrs a week
my family thinks im gon nuts to move down under without any help
so someone plz help me out here

thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Maven:

You'd need to come here on a skilled visa, have you applied for one?

First take a look at this list and determine which skill you fall under:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1121i.pdf

Then do the points test at the Immi website. 

If you have enough points to apply then you need to get your skill assessed and then put in an application to DIAC.

At the current processing priorities (skill not on any priority list) you are looking at a 2-3 yr wait before a PR visa is granted.

At the top of the forum threads there are sticky threads, please read those as they go into detail about the process.



kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all exparts
> 
> Im maven 26 yrs old from scotland
> im thinking of moving to darwin but i dnt know anyone or anything about it
> ...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya there

first i have to say thanks for ur reply

the truth is i have this girl i like from darwin 
she is australian and have a good job in the darwin hospital
im thinking of moving with her but i have never been to darwin before or any part of australia 

want to move by end of this year 
do you think it is possible?

thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You could come for a visit (upto 1 yr, apply before you come to AU). But you could not legally work during that time. 

If you are young you can also consider that WHV (Working Holiday Visa). It has some restrictions on how long you can work for.

Have you lived together with your girl in the UK for 12 months or more?

If yes, then look into a Spouse visa and look at this fact sheet:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement



kingrulzuk said:


> hiya there
> 
> first i have to say thanks for ur reply
> 
> ...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for ur time and help

will cheak the spouse visa site


----------



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

You certainly need to do your homework about how you can move to Australia and work. If you can't work and haven't got a lot of money.........well there isn't much point.

As someone who has lived in Darwin I would advise you to visit first as it is not everyones cup of tea. That is especially so for many of those from the northern hemisphere. Darwin has 2 distinct seasons, wet and dry and many people can't handle the heat and humidity. A very cold night in the middle of winter is 19c.

The bugs, crocodiles and snakes is another turnoff for many. Add to that the isolation and vey high cost of living, especially for accommodation. Well you get the picture. 

The flip side is that you live in a place that never experiences winter, has a fantastic social scene, especially for young people and is close to some of the most spectacular scenery in the world. 

It appears that every second person in Darwin is involved in security work. You would be wise to check out Darwin jobs in :SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for ur help mate

you are right i have to do my homework 

i will look at the job site that you gave

many thanks


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

We are currently applying for NT state sponsorship. Checkout the NT govt website, it has loads of info as well as their criteria for sponsorship and what jobs are needed. It also has links to a lot of info.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya king

thanks for ur reply

im doing my homework i got the job webesite,spouse visa site and now i will chk NT gov site

you guys have been a g8 help 

many thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The man is 26 years old and qualifies for a 2 year working holiday visa.

Just come out mate and look for work and you'll find soemthing. I'm sure there is plenty of security work out there. Perth is humid isolated and small but you may really like it. If you have no real special ties to Scotland why don't you just come out for a few years and see if you like it.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all exparts
> 
> Im maven 26 yrs old from scotland
> im thinking of moving to darwin but i dnt know anyone or anything about it
> ...


Hi,
My Boyf is from Darwin and I'm from Newcastle in UK. I applied for the spouse visa and got it. I visited Darwin and my boyf family home before that and decided while it is a lovely place it's a bit too hot and small for me. 
I left the UK in Sept 09 and spent 6 weeks in Darwin with my partner and it was super hot. You really have to time your day if you go outside as it is super hot from 11am til 3pm. I suppose becuase I'm from cold newcastle I had to climatise to it and Ive got really fair skin too. However all the buildings have aircon which is really nice it's like reverse from england you go inside to get cool.
I had an excellent time there though met some really cool people, did a lot of camping as the bush is like an hour away, got aquainted with the local wildlife which is super different to UK, laughed evryday at the NT news headlines (generally about someone being eaten by a croc, oh and my fave was that a man and woman got arrested by the police and were seen doing it in the paddy wagon) thats Darwin for you!!!
I was living with my boyf mum so didn't experience rent etc...Oh and you can't swim in the sea for parts of the year as there are jellyfish.
You should defo experience it for yourself though. in the dry is when the tourists/travellers all go so it's really busy and i'm sure you could find casual work if you visited on a holiday or something. I find in Darwin they just follow the beat of their own drum which is cool. 
I'm in Melbourne now which is where all the pomms go as the weather is more copeable.
Where abouts in Darwin is your GF from my boyf might know her!!!


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

*Can I relocate to Darwin*

Friends

I live in Perth – WA now but I am expecting an offer from Darwin . 
Obviously Perth is better place than Darwin , in terms of life style and other things . But I have 2 main reasons why I can`t ignore this offer . 

1.Money – Much higher than present salary , and probably not possible with any other Australian cities
2.Company – One of the reputed company in Oil & Gas business 

However we have some kind of hesitation , mainly because of my family. My questions about Darwin are 

*1.How friendly for Indian community*
We are still Asians , not used for Australian style of living . Might be wrong but this is the fact at the moment , we tend to make friendship with Indian community here in Perth and spend time together on weekends and holidays. More importantly , Perth offers good choices on Indian hotels , grocery shops ,and movies , these are all some of the mains source of happiness for family members 

*2.Salt water crocodile , Box Jellyfish and Taipan. *
Is it easy to avoid all these in normal life of we need some extra efforts like keeping children in the house always , not roaming out in dark etc etc . Here in Perth we saw these only ZOO, but I am hearing that even in Park or small water sources might have something dangerous in Darwin !!

*3.Tropical climate and entertainment for family *

I am confused , either to accept and go ahead or continue the same work , if I decide to ignore , I have to tell them in advance otherwise it will create some kind of misunderstanding


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the percentage difference from your current Perth salary?

Personally I wouldn't do it. But if money is primary objective in AU then consider it.

1. For Asians it is OK, Darwin has a fairly mixed crowd due to it's location in proximity to Asia. I don't know if Indians are dominant in this group (I suspect more likely to be Malay or Indonesians rather than Indians).
2. You need to take precautions near water, otherwise it's fine.
3. Climate is very different than Perth and more like India with a hot season, rainy season, dry season. If you left India because of climate then you wouldn't want to move to Darwin. 



EE-India said:


> Friends
> 
> I live in Perth – WA now but I am expecting an offer from Darwin .
> Obviously Perth is better place than Darwin , in terms of life style and other things . But I have 2 main reasons why I can`t ignore this offer .
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> What is the percentage difference from your current Perth salary?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't do it. But if money is primary objective in AU then consider it.
> 
> ...


Nearly 35 % , still to get final offer 

Living inside city , still we will be exposed to dangerous animals?

It is very small place so it will be good if we can explore outskirts . But it looks we need to be very very careful 

Money does matter really but not at the cost of life , this is what I have to know now


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, it's a substantial difference. It's not an easy one to answer as I (and I'm sure most other forum members have only heard of Darwin, but even for most Aussies it's a place they read about rather than go, personal experience is hard to come by).

That being said, inside the city you still have some risks from animals (not crocs, but maybe spiders, and possibly snakes, the parks mainly). It's the National parks and waterways (i.e. ponds, oceans, lakes) that you need to take more care as that is where the jellyfish and crocs are. Same precautions as if you were in a rural village in India (i.e. for snakes).

Lifestyle is going to be a toughie. If you're the religious sort first find out what kind of temple/mosque/etc. is available for you as that is where many people start out socially within their ethnic communities. Availability of movies and groceries will be less than Perth but I think still possible for you.

The really difficult question is if your family will like it. I don't think I can answer it, but if one place in AU is like any other than maybe it's OK, or maybe they don't really want to now that you have friends and acquaintances in Perth (this is a major thing for most people).

But approach the research just like you did your India to AU move, even an inside AU to AU move has the 80% same issues (rentals, commute, food, restaurants, things to do).



EE-India said:


> Nearly 35 % , still to get final offer
> 
> Living inside city , still we will be exposed to dangerous animals?
> 
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> OK, it's a substantial difference. It's not an easy one to answer as I (and I'm sure most other forum members have only heard of Darwin, but even for most Aussies it's a place they read about rather than go, personal experience is hard to come by).
> 
> That being said, inside the city you still have some risks from animals (not crocs, but maybe spiders, and possibly snakes, the parks mainly). It's the National parks and waterways (i.e. ponds, oceans, lakes) that you need to take more care as that is where the jellyfish and crocs are. Same precautions as if you were in a rural village in India (i.e. for snakes).
> 
> ...


It looks I need to analyse so many things before I make this move , I have friend in Darwin but lost the contact , I need to get him back to know more


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi EE, do let us know what you decide and what your friend says, all said and done, i did try finding about living standards there, If people say perth is slow, Darwin is super slow, the weather conditions are not the most favorable. As for going beachside, most people avoid it.
This comes from someone I know in Perth, he is now in India. He was in Darwin for sometime before coming to INdia.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi EE, do let us know what you decide and what your friend says, all said and done, i did try finding about living standards there, If people say perth is slow, Darwin is super slow, the weather conditions are not the most favorable. As for going beachside, most people avoid it.
> This comes from someone I know in Perth, he is now in India. He was in Darwin for sometime before coming to INdia.


Anj

Sure , I will let the Forum know what is my final decision


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wish you luck


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Friends 

Got the final offer , *but no decision yet*

I was able to get an Indian working in Darwin for same company , the feedback was good 

These are the facts

1.	It is a country town with the population of 130 K to 140 K 
2.	Lot of Asians , in that 1000 to 1300 Indian 
3.	Majority of aboriginals than any other Australian city 
4.	Just one shopping complex but it has Coles , Woolworths , Target , K mart and Big W
5.	2 Indian restaurants , 1 grocery shop and 1 Hindu temple but no Indian movie screening ( I am Lucky that I watched ROBOT already here in Perth ) 
6.	Climate same as some Indian cities like Chennai ( moderate humidity )
7.	Only 2 seasons, wet and dry , in wet season you can see crocodiles everywhere but not in the city 
8.	Accommodation is very high , like 600 / week for 3 bed room unit near to CBD. But in my case it will paid from LAFHA so not from the net income 

Conclusion : Not a bad place to live but have to compromise with limited family entertainment options , may be fly out of Darwin in once in 2 months can give a good feel 

*Fingers crossed !! *


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the update..  keep us posted further on


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> thanks for the update..  keep us posted further on


Sure

BTW how does it looks like , is it worth moving !!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it depends, purely personal choice, i wont be happy at an isolated place. on the other hand if i compare it to India and it still beats the infrastructure, which i am sure it will, then i wont mind. again, the money you said is good, you can give it a try for a year or two, move back when u get a better offer back in perth or elsewhere.
i think i am no help, am i?  i have this tendency of confusing ppl even more


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> it depends, purely personal choice, i wont be happy at an isolated place. on the other hand if i compare it to India and it still beats the infrastructure, which i am sure it will, then i wont mind. again, the money you said is good, you can give it a try for a year or two, move back when u get a better offer back in perth or elsewhere.
> i think i am no help, am i?  i have this tendency of confusing ppl even more


My understanding is it is very hard if you move from Sydney or Melbourne ( used for fast life ) but not from Perth because both Darwin and Perth has same slow life style 

Recently I spent few weeks in Sydney , I visited a shopping centre in a suburb called Parramatta.......really I had the feel of walking in the streets of Mumbai..not only Indians....but for every community SYDNEY has lot to offer ..this is really missing in Perth and definitely in Darwin too...

Not only money , spending time with this company and this project is definitely a plus and it will still strengthen my profile to sustain in future Australian market....

Again the main question still unanswered LIFE style Vs Money

Dont have much time..just matter of 2 days 

Interestingly , for British Darwin stand at second hot spot after Perth...I


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Weigh up the pros and cons of both options. What do you stand to gain and what do you stand to lose? Are the things that you will lose so important that you cannot live without them or replace them? Based on these, you can make a final decision.

As an example, I live in Dubai but absolutely hate the place but yet I stay simply because at this moment in time, moving without a solid plan and job, will result in a massive loss to my income and the standard of life that I am accustomed to. Hence, in the same way that you feel that Darwin offers a slower pace of life, it also offers better career opportunity and income, which may inevitably lead to something better down the road - same as my reasoning for staying in the UAE - the fact that it will open other doors for me once the recession is over. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Weigh up the pros and cons of both options. What do you stand to gain and what do you stand to lose? Are the things that you will lose so important that you cannot live without them or replace them? Based on these, you can make a final decision.
> 
> As an example, I live in Dubai but absolutely hate the place but yet I stay simply because at this moment in time, moving without a solid plan and job, will result in a massive loss to my income and the standard of life that I am accustomed to. Hence, in the same way that you feel that Darwin offers a slower pace of life, it also offers better career opportunity and income, which may inevitably lead to something better down the road - same as my reasoning for staying in the UAE - the fact that it will open other doors for me once the recession is over.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks Mate

what you said is correct , I need to compromise somewhere

Every relocation is life changing decision


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It wont be much for u EE.. since u recently moved from India, the settling part wont be that tough. and if u say the company is worth the move then go for it. Give it a try, i am sure if u do not like it, u can always move back once u get a better offer and if u say the company is as good as it is then u will get better offers back in perth in no time..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> It wont be much for u EE.. since u recently moved from India, the settling part wont be that tough. and if u say the company is worth the move then go for it. Give it a try, i am sure if u do not like it, u can always move back once u get a better offer and if u say the company is as good as it is then u will get better offers back in perth in no time..


I ignored the point of high humidity ,because it is an issue for westerners not for an Indian, but at the same time , most isolated place, limited family entertainment..etc etc something new that I have to experience first time ( not only me, but for any Indian ). Anyway the feedback what I am getting makes me to feel like , it is not very different from Perth , except few things...

_I lived in Dubai , it was very hot and humid but still my family enjoyed it`s vibrant nature _


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess you jsut answered it.. go for it 
wish u luck


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Friends

I accepted this offer today 

They confirmed me that I am eligible to receive LAFHA ( tax free!! )


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations once again .. start packing!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats 

You do realise you are now the defacto expert on Darwin for all the expats. So if you like it please tell and if you don't like really really please tell.

Since Darwin is the top of AU you are several hours closer to Asia, should make for some interesting future travels.



EE-India said:


> Friends
> 
> I accepted this offer today
> 
> They confirmed me that I am eligible to receive LAFHA ( tax free!! )


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations once again .. start packing!!


Thanks:juggle:


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Congrats
> 
> You do realise you are now the defacto expert on Darwin for all the expats. So if you like it please tell and if you don't like really really please tell.
> 
> Since Darwin is the top of AU you are several hours closer to Asia, should make for some interesting future travels.


Yes , I will definitely keep this forum posted 

I am excited about this move....lane:


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Yes , I will definitely keep this forum posted
> 
> I am excited about this move....lane:


Dear Friends 

Finally got the time to update my adventurous move to Darwin

Short message* “Darwin is better than what I expected, however not an ideal place to have Australian style of living “*
Detailed info

After spending 7 weeks in hotel (arranged by company) got the house in Stuart Park. It is one of the closest suburbs to city. It is a 2 bedroom unit house, rent is only 430 / week, I was praised by almost all of my colleagues that much lucky to get a house near to city for just 430!! Usually it is minimum 550 for 2BR and 650 for 3BR. 

What I like 
1.	Asian friendly weather, bit hot and mostly rainy (was bit unhappy in Perth during peak winter last year..) 
2.	Employment opportunities , Don’t have any specific statistics data , however it looks easy to get something to survive for new comers , less competitive 
3.	High Paid salary , Darwin salary is at least 20% higher then other part of Australia but same as the other Mining cities like Port Hedland or Mackay 
4.	Close to Asia , just 3 hours to SIN , KL and BALI
5.	Adventurous Out door life if you are an extravagant. Lot of falls , rivers and breath taking mountains around , but you need to be aware of dangers as well 

What I don’t 
1.	Unaffordable Housing, not about buying, even to rent, it is very costly. People justify with high salary, but still I don’t find it proportional to the huge rent 
2.	Public Transport , almost non existing , suburbs are not connected , unless you live in few main roads , forget about using BUS 
3.	Cost of Living 

I completed one year in Australia, last week; ideally this is the time to buy a house. But unfortunately I live in one of the costliest places in the worlds (not in Australia), yes Darwin is costlier then buying house in NY and London (Source of Info: http://www.demographia.com/dhi.pdf and Darwin houses outstrip those in New York | News | Northern Territory News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au ). And also I witnessed the frightening response from some of our forum members on over priced Australian house market. I am not a long term investor, and I can’t wait for decades to compromise myself to the money I invest today , maximum of 5 years I wish to go back home . . I am bit uncomfortable and confused on this, anyway will take time and decide

Cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey EE..
nice to read ur progress (yet again). your post does bring a smile on my face, just the thought of someone making it big/well in life is such a pleasing thought.

Keep us posted ..


cheers
Anj


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hey EE..
> nice to read ur progress (yet again). your post does bring a smile on my face, just the thought of someone making it big/well in life is such a pleasing thought.
> 
> Keep us posted ..
> ...


Thanks ANJ, wish u gud luck for ur Oz Move


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks EE


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks EE, I would say Aussies have probably experienced Singapore more than they have experienced Darwin.

Your decision to go home will actually be done in 2 yrs. Until then home is your origin country whereas in yr 3 you start getting used to your new country as home. In that same time your home country has changed too. You'll notice things when you visit that you didn't notice before.

7 yrs in my own personal move and until yr 4 of that I was going to move 'back' to home. Then I realised I was already there.



EE-India said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Finally got the time to update my adventurous move to Darwin
> 
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Thanks EE, I would say Aussies have probably experienced Singapore more than they have experienced Darwin.
> 
> Your decision to go home will actually be done in 2 yrs. Until then home is your origin country whereas in yr 3 you start getting used to your new country as home. In that same time your home country has changed too. You'll notice things when you visit that you didn't notice before.
> 
> 7 yrs in my own personal move and until yr 4 of that I was going to move 'back' to home. Then I realised I was already there.


Hi

You are right, I wish to go back but never know what is waiting. I also like to live in Canada for at leats an year to experience North American life style but I really doubt my situation may not allow me to make frequent move 

When it comes to Darwin real estate, defiantly it is not fair to compare Darwin to any metro cities in Oz or London / Singapore and NY, in terms of Benefits you get when you pay huge money to live. 

For Instance, the median house price for a 3 BR house with reasonable features in closest suburb is between $, 800,000 to $1.2 M and if ready to compromise and drive for 30 minutes from city, then you get it around $550,000. It is not Sydney or Melbourne where you have real demand for land and rapid rise in population. This is like a country town with 120, 000 people still the market is very demanding. How do you describe it if it is not over priced? Only the city council and NT government to blame!! They create artificial demand by reserving at least 30 % land in every suburb, this is the speculation here. 

I had a simple calculation in my mind , anyway I need to pay minimum 500 $ / week and have to live in Darwin for minimum 2 years , why don’t we buy a house and pay the mortgage to bank instead of making Ray White happy . Even if I sell it for same price after few years, you get what you paid for 2 years rent. But finally I understood, it is not as simple as that, it involves lot of risk factors like, agent fee, council fee, and more importantly market value should remain same. Questions unanswered and Confusion continued


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi EE

Good to hear that your move worked out! 

You are right about the charges part for the house purchase and sale. It is something we tend to ignore. Additionally there may also be loan pre-payment penalty etc. 

It may be a good idea to get reports / trends about home price movements and take a call on whether to go for a purchase or not.

All the best!


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

obelixous said:


> Hi EE
> 
> Good to hear that your move worked out!
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

Thanks ,


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

My view on buying and renting is that you always lose 100% of rent and never get it back but with mortgage you 'slowly' own something and you do get your money back. 

A mortgage is about 700-1000/wk depending on how much you borrow and you do usually get it back when you sell because most house prices do remain stable or trend up.

My rule tends to be that if you buy something decent in a 'good' area and it'll remain stable or trend upwards.

Buy something large in a new area and it's a risk of price fall if buyers in the future do not think it is worth that price.

I've always heard that Darwin is an expensive market, just consider what would need to happen to make prices go down and then what you think is the likelihood of those things happening.



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> You are right, I wish to go back but never know what is waiting. I also like to live in Canada for at leats an year to experience North American life style but I really doubt my situation may not allow me to make frequent move
> 
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> My view on buying and renting is that you always lose 100% of rent and never get it back but with mortgage you 'slowly' own something and you do get your money back.
> 
> A mortgage is about 700-1000/wk depending on how much you borrow and you do usually get it back when you sell because most house prices do remain stable or trend up.
> 
> ...


Price-to-rent ratio is the key factor in deciding market value, and this is what indicates why Australian houses are over priced then other part of world, including Singapore and Hong Kong. It may be costlier to buy a house in Singapore but we need to look in to returns as well 

Here is the complete story


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Price-to-rent ratio is the key factor in deciding market value, and this is what indicates why Australian houses are over priced then other part of world, including Singapore and Hong Kong. It may be costlier to buy a house in Singapore but we need to look in to returns as well
> 
> Here is the complete story


Sorry the PDF is not complete, but this is the link

Australia's house prices: Iron, coal, bricks and mortar | The Economist


----------



## Egyptian Prince (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello 
as i read about your previous expereince i Darwin , i would like to ask about the utilities price in Darwin or NT in general as i am planning to move there and they ask for a Commitment letter to state thati already contact somebody from NT and ask about the suffient informations

So i made my search online but i still want to know how much the utilites like (Electricity , water, gas ,etc all bills ) cost there
i hope you will asnwer me as soon as possible


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Egyptian Prince said:


> Hello
> as i read about your previous expereince i Darwin , i would like to ask about the utilities price in Darwin or NT in general as i am planning to move there and they ask for a Commitment letter to state thati already contact somebody from NT and ask about the suffient informations
> 
> So i made my search online but i still want to know how much the utilites like (Electricity , water, gas ,etc all bills ) cost there
> i hope you will asnwer me as soon as possible


This is the latest Electricity bill from PWC (Local government Energy Company)

*No of Days: 28
Consumption: 750 Watts X 0.1923 $ = 144.23 $
Supply Charge: 11 $*

I live in a 2 Bed Room unit house, family of three
I do not pay water bills; it is part of body corporate 
No gas in my area, Gas is very rare in Darwin
Hope this is helpful


----------



## Egyptian Prince (Mar 21, 2011)

EE-India said:


> This is the latest Electricity bill from PWC (Local government Energy Company)
> 
> *No of Days: 28
> Consumption: 750 Watts X 0.1923 $ = 144.23 $
> ...


Thanks soo much for your fast reply and it really helped me 

so to be more specific the home rental fees and the bills with the food allwons per month may cost from 1500 to 2000 AUD for one person regardless the car rental

Also i would like to ask if it is applicable to include ur details as ur name and number as a person whom i contacted in Northern territory to ask about the details there??

if it is not applicable so no problem and thanks so much for your effort and i appreciate it alot

we can contact through email if that will not make any problme to you


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi EE-India,
Congrations to you
2 questions for you:

1) How is Darwin for IT professionals / software engineers ?...someone who has 6-7 yrs of Ind IT exp ?
2) How is "Chars Darwin Uni" reputed for IT Mgmt related postgraduate programs ? 

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi EE-India,
> Congrations to you
> 2 questions for you:
> 
> ...


Hi There

Darwin IT market seems to be good. But I am not aware of any local IT company here; most of the IT projects are handled by the companies originated from Sydney / Melbourne. Defiantly they must be happy to hire anyone who is available locally but you should get the news on time to get in to a project, it may be difficult if you are in Darwin 

Lot of IT people here Fly in Fly Out 

Look at SEEK.COM.AU, it might given you better idea 

About IT management course I have no idea but CDU is one of most reputed Institutions in Australia


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks EE-India.I heard it is developing state so situation my be better in next couple of years ..I tried to send PM to you but fails.If you do not mind, Can you PM me your email addr so that we can discuss some specific topics.
Many Thanks 
Ajay


EE-India said:


> Hi There
> 
> Darwin IT market seems to be good. But I am not aware of any local IT company here; most of the IT projects are handled by the companies originated from Sydney / Melbourne. Defiantly they must be happy to hire anyone who is available locally but you should get the news on time to get in to a project, it may be difficult if you are in Darwin
> 
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

ajaypatil said:


> Thanks EE-India.I heard it is developing state so situation my be better in next couple of years ..I tried to send PM to you but fails.If you do not mind, Can you PM me your email addr so that we can discuss some specific topics.
> Many Thanks
> Ajay


Hi

My email is on your PM


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi EE-India,

This post was very helpful for me. I am Sriram, planning to migrate to Australia. I have been positively assessed by the ACS. Currently, I need to apply for State Sponsorship, and I need to apply for State sponsorship at Northern Territory.

If you could provide me with your phone number or Email Address, it will be of great help to me. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

ram1885 said:


> Hi EE-India,
> 
> This post was very helpful for me. I am Sriram, planning to migrate to Australia. I have been positively assessed by the ACS. Currently, I need to apply for State Sponsorship, and I need to apply for State sponsorship at Northern Territory.
> 
> ...


Hi Sriram

Check ur PM


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi EE-India,

Thank you for your quick response. I do not have any Private messages. I am not sure if it is available for New members.

My Email ID is 

Could you please send me your details to my email ID. As I am not recieving any PM.

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Need help for a sr tester*

EE-India, can you please provide me your contact details so that I can reach out to you for further help! I'm a software test manager with 11 yrs of experience and very much interested in migrating to AUS. Need your help in taking the right decision...

I really appreciate your's and other senior expats here for their help!

Thanks!
Sri


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

QA Manager said:


> EE-India, can you please provide me your contact details so that I can reach out to you for further help! I'm a software test manager with 11 yrs of experience and very much interested in migrating to AUS. Need your help in taking the right decision...
> 
> I really appreciate your's and other senior expats here for their help!
> 
> ...


HI Sri

It is good to discuss anything on the forum here so that you will get multiple views from different people and nationalities 

BTW what is your email ?


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Yes, EE-India I totally agree with you. This forum is the best one with so much information. I just thought of having a direct communication on regular basis...btw, my email id is tanneeru.sridhar at gmail dot com. As I mentioned in other thread, I'm with 10+yrs of exp in software testing with currently working as a QA manager in Hyd, India. I have been looking for an opportunity to move to AUS and, luckily, found this forum to get more details around it. As per my current knowledge, 176 SS visa looks like a immediate option for me to plan on moving to AUS. 

How are the opportunities there in Darwin for testing people with more than 5 yrs of leading exp. One more question is, Do I need send assessment for my wife as well? she is also working in testing field but wouldn't she be able to work if I get a PR without much documentation? Thanks in advance for your help! Regards, Sri


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Darwin may be good for people in non IT sectors, but I would say its pretty bad for the IT sector. 

To get an idea about this yourself, go to seek.com.au and do a search for your profile in Sydney, Melbourne and then Darwin and see the difference. Although I agree this will not be the exact picture but it definitely will give an approximate idea.

Good Luck! 



QA Manager said:


> Yes, EE-India I totally agree with you. This forum is the best one with so much information. I just thought of having a direct communication on regular basis...btw, my email id is tanneeru.sridhar at gmail dot com. As I mentioned in other thread, I'm with 10+yrs of exp in software testing with currently working as a QA manager in Hyd, India. I have been looking for an opportunity to move to AUS and, luckily, found this forum to get more details around it. As per my current knowledge, 176 SS visa looks like a immediate option for me to plan on moving to AUS.
> 
> How are the opportunities there in Darwin for testing people with more than 5 yrs of leading exp. One more question is, Do I need send assessment for my wife as well? she is also working in testing field but wouldn't she be able to work if I get a PR without much documentation? Thanks in advance for your help! Regards, Sri


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks Og_Sg10*



oz_sg10 said:


> Darwin may be good for people in non IT sectors, but I would say its pretty bad for the IT sector.
> 
> To get an idea about this yourself, go to seek.com.au and do a search for your profile in Sydney, Melbourne and then Darwin and see the difference. Although I agree this will not be the exact picture but it definitely will give an approximate idea.
> 
> Good Luck!


-----------------------------

Thanks Sg_oz10 for your reply. Yes, I'm sure Melbourne and Sydney must be the better choice but I'm struggling to find a right assessment code for my exp. My education is B.Tech Computer Science and having been working in software testing groups for more than 10 yrs. Would it come under Software Engineer (261313) or Software Tester (261314). NSW SS doesn't have Software Tester in SOL list but its there in Melbourne. Being in Melbourne, do u suggest me to go for VIC SS with Software Tester? How is the job market there with highly experienced professional. 

Thanks, Sri


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

QA Manager said:


> -----------------------------
> 
> Thanks Sg_oz10 for your reply. Yes, I'm sure Melbourne and Sydney must be the better choice but I'm struggling to find a right assessment code for my exp. My education is B.Tech Computer Science and having been working in software testing groups for more than 10 yrs. Would it come under Software Engineer (261313) or Software Tester (261314). NSW SS doesn't have Software Tester in SOL list but its there in Melbourne. Being in Melbourne, do u suggest me to go for VIC SS with Software Tester? How is the job market there with highly experienced professional.
> 
> Thanks, Sri


this website has a description of the codes, and might help you choose your occupation:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

There are plenty of testing opportunities, but I would say trying to get a job as a manager initially might not be easy.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks oz_sg10*



oz_sg10 said:


> this website has a description of the codes, and might help you choose your occupation:
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> There are plenty of testing opportunities, but I would say trying to get a job as a manager initially might not be easy.


-----------------------------------------

Thanks again og_sg10! I can understand because of the importanct of local exp initially....I'm sure its too early to ask this question but just thought to get an idea..how much could be the salary package for a sr or lead test positions in Melbourne. Sorry about too fussy now...coz I'm getting a good pay in India now as a manager but still its my dream to move to Aus so trying to compare in early stages only before I start the process. Thanks again, Sri


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sri
Check hays salary guide for salaries but do not expect anything over 60-70% (of mentioned0 initially, that is the trend here and a manager position is a no no initially, my husband was a manager back in India but he is working as a network/systems admin here, been 5 months already since i am here, his next jump will be higher salary and better position but he is happy as he is back big time in technical line, that is what he wanted. 

Jobs are not difficult for IT pros, as long as you know the language (English) and show confidence when you meet a consultant, there are lot of takers and most people land in a decent job in maximum couple of months. my husband got a job 25 days after he started applying, met 7-8 consultants, got two offers but took the one where they asked him to join immediately. 

Sydney is very expensive, jobs are aplenty but then everyone goes to Sydney which means more competition. Initial settling cost is also very high. not only rental but form what i have been discussing with friends and family, even the groceries are expensive. salary wise there is not much difference. the only reason why we came to Mel was the initial settling cost, it was higher than that in Mel. the salary/saving ratio is more or less the same throughout Australia. places wehre salaries are lower, the saving is the same as the cost of living is lower as well (as compared)


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> My email is on your PM


Hi EE-India. I guess you are the undisputed expert living in Darwin.  Hope everythings going well. I want to apply for state nomination NT and would like to contact with you. Can you please PM me your email address ?

Regards,
Ak


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

akmirror said:


> Hi EE-India. I guess you are the undisputed expert living in Darwin.  Hope everythings going well. I want to apply for state nomination NT and would like to contact with you. Can you please PM me your email address ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ak


Hi I did that 

Thanks


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Indian Moving to Darwin.*

Hi EE India, 

I am an Indian & moving to Darwin by march end / Apr mid.. I have couple of questions regarding the place & would like to speak to you if that's ok..

Could you pls pass on your number at 

Thanks.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi EE-India. I guess you are the undisputed expert living in Darwin.  Hope everythings going well. I want to apply for state nomination NT and would like to contact with you. Can you please PM me your email address ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ak


Hi,

For NT SS, they ask for "certified copies of evidence of financial resources in Australian dollars" with the SS application form and the amount is AUD 50k for applicant+spouse.

I have two questions regarding this:

01. Should this 50k be in cash, or this could be cash+gold+real estate+others like VIC?
02. For the cash, bank statement can be provided as evidence. But, for gold+real estate+others, how can I provide the evidence?


----------



## Rajesh Kaushik (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi EE-India / Anj1976/ any other friend,

I found this forum very helpful. Particularly the advice from Anj1976 and EE-India. I kindly request you to advise me : I have PR Visa which is going to expire in Oct 2012. I am doing job in India as Power Transmission Line Engineer since last 15 years with Very good company and very good salary. In 2008 I have 3 job offers while sitting in India but bcz of some circumstances I could not join. 

Since last 6 months I am trying hard for job search in view of my hard earned PR going to waste otherwise. But I have received no response. I am facing the things similar to EE-India stated in 2009. 

Please advise : should I leave my current job and move to OZ


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Sri
> Check hays salary guide for salaries but do not expect anything over 60-70% (of mentioned0 initially, that is the trend here and a manager position is a no no initially, my husband was a manager back in India but he is working as a network/systems admin here, been 5 months already since i am here, his next jump will be higher salary and better position but he is happy as he is back big time in technical line, that is what he wanted.
> 
> Jobs are not difficult for IT pros, as long as you know the language (English) and show confidence when you meet a consultant, there are lot of takers and most people land in a decent job in maximum couple of months. my husband got a job 25 days after he started applying, met 7-8 consultants, got two offers but took the one where they asked him to join immediately.
> ...



Hello Anj...


I am basically from gurgaon near delhi....

Can you pm me...it would be great to get some help as i am also from networking background... same as your husband,.....


Just wanted to get some useful info on job market..


----------



## Rajesh Kaushik (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Timus17,

I am also from Gurgaon but I am Power Transmission Line Engineer( Civil Engr.) not IT. Do you have Granted PR


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Rajesh Kaushik said:


> Hi EE-India / Anj1976/ any other friend,
> 
> I found this forum very helpful. Particularly the advice from Anj1976 and EE-India. I kindly request you to advise me : I have PR Visa which is going to expire in Oct 2012. I am doing job in India as Power Transmission Line Engineer since last 15 years with Very good company and very good salary. In 2008 I have 3 job offers while sitting in India but bcz of some circumstances I could not join.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

Did you try SKM and AECOM ?


----------



## Rajesh Kaushik (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi EE-India,

Thanks for your reply. I tried SKM but they stated that they need exclusive designer. Myself not exclusive designer, though did some designing. For AECOM earlier they had vacancy in NZ for which I tried but they did not consider me. For AUS, they advertised for Team leader, i.e senior role so I did not applied.

As such I tried for around 50 vacancies but mostly they ask for local experience / resident in Aus.

Thanking you


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi EE

You seem to have tremendous details on Darwin.....would you mind sharing your email pls. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## priyankaCT (Oct 16, 2013)

*doubt about process of application for NT SS*

Hi Friends, 

i am in process of applying for NT SS, for that I read on their website that we need to send the application form and other documents mentioned to NT govt. email Id mentioned. Is this the only thing we need to do to apply? are we supposed to send hard copies of the documents also? and I doubt if they send any acknowledgment after receving the mail, as I wrote to them but didn't received any reply.

Requesting all the poeple who got NT SS to please clarify the process of applying. 
My occupation got closed both in SA and ACT. so, now I have only hope in NT.

Any help is very much appreciated! :help:


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Priyanka,

You will have to email them the soft copies, and they would acknowledge the email and revert back on the decision as per the timelines.

Regards


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Priyanka,

I did get an acknowledgment of the email and also the status after applying online. All you have to do is Scan the documents and send soft copies as PDF to the mentioned email on NT immigration site.

Regards,
Vikas




priyankaCT said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i am in process of applying for NT SS, for that I read on their website that we need to send the application form and other documents mentioned to NT govt. email Id mentioned. Is this the only thing we need to do to apply? are we supposed to send hard copies of the documents also? and I doubt if they send any acknowledgment after receving the mail, as I wrote to them but didn't received any reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## priyankaCT (Oct 16, 2013)

vikascopper said:


> Hi Priyanka,
> 
> I did get an acknowledgment of the email and also the status after applying online. All you have to do is Scan the documents and send soft copies as PDF to the mentioned email on NT immigration site.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas, thank you very much for your reply :clap2::cheer2::cheer2:. I will do that. I was worried as I wrote to them but they did not replied to my queries. I have few more queries and may I request you if you answer those also.
1) what is the processing time?
2). I know NT gives a lot of emphasis on the commitment to state and why we want to migrate there. I did my research but it is not very long (just one page), do you think I need to add more to it?
3). Do you have any idea if they accept property valuation as proof of fund. Any further help on this topic like how to do that in India etc. is very much requested.

Thanks again!:yo::thumb:


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Priyanka,

The processing time depends on the occupation.

Be very clear on why you wish to migrate to NT, Does'nt matter whether its one page or half.......NT is considered to be an adventurous destination and people visit this place to have fun during vacation...this is an outback, Aussies visit this place to have fun during free time.

Property valuations do make a difference as a proof for funds, get your Jewellery valued from a valuer too.

Regards,
Vikas



priyankaCT said:


> Hi Vikas, thank you very much for your reply :clap2::cheer2::cheer2:. I will do that. I was worried as I wrote to them but they did not replied to my queries. I have few more queries and may I request you if you answer those also.
> 1) what is the processing time?
> 2). I know NT gives a lot of emphasis on the commitment to state and why we want to migrate there. I did my research but it is not very long (just one page), do you think I need to add more to it?
> 3). Do you have any idea if they accept property valuation as proof of fund. Any further help on this topic like how to do that in India etc. is very much requested.
> ...


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

HI Priyanka,Do exchange notes as I am also waiting for the State sponsorship to come through.


----------



## priyankaCT (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Vikas,

I got reply after 4 weeks that because they could not find jobs in NT in my occupation, they are denying visa .... :hurt::hurt:


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Priyanka,

Under which occupation were your skills assessed?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone...

I am also under-going the same process. I have assessed myself under Finance Manager for which only NT is sponsoring. I want to know what usually is written in the commitment letter. Also, they ask for contact details of friends / family in Darwin. How did you guys go about fulfilling that requirement?

Thanks.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I got reply after 4 weeks that because they could not find jobs in NT in my occupation, they are denying visa .... :hurt::hurt:


Very Sad

You can’t modify your profile to suite the available jobs in NT? You may have to make it very specific , based jobs in demand right now. In general NT economy very good now.


----------



## priyankaCT (Oct 16, 2013)

EE-India said:


> Very Sad
> 
> You can’t modify your profile to suite the available jobs in NT? You may have to make it very specific , based jobs in demand right now. In general NT economy very good now.


Yes, it was very sad for me and my family. Dont know what next.. :ban:


----------



## priyankaCT (Oct 16, 2013)

vikascopper said:


> Hi Priyanka,
> 
> Under which occupation were your skills assessed?


Hi Vikas, mine was under 139914 quality assurance manager.


----------



## Fadel (Nov 28, 2013)

Can anybody please confirm that there are no application fees to be paid for applying NT SS. I have been reading their website and the application form but have not found fees mentioned anywhere...
They have mentioned to upload 'certified copies', if I scan originals in color will it be acceptable?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello EE

I have been following your threads, have a doubt regarding 190 SS for NT. The requirement of NT for SS is "live in the NT and work in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for no less than two years from your visa grant or arrival;" 

What if we don not get job in our skilled occupation.



EE-India said:


> Very Sad
> 
> You can’t modify your profile to suite the available jobs in NT? You may have to make it very specific , based jobs in demand right now. In general NT economy very good now.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi EE,

Do you mean to say that NT economy is on the uprise? Cz in general I heard that Aus is experiencing a downside in terms of job..Btw I have applied for EOI in NT..kindly guide me if it is worth a move as I would be relocating with a very small kid..so actually there are very high stakes involved..

I would appreciate if you can guide me through


----------



## DevK (Jan 24, 2014)

*SS conditions*



Pharma said:


> Hello EE
> 
> I have been following your threads, have a doubt regarding 190 SS for NT. The requirement of NT for SS is "live in the NT and work in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for no less than two years from your visa grant or arrival;"
> 
> What if we don not get job in our skilled occupation.


Hello Pharma,

They have mentioned that you need to live in the state for at least 2 years from the date you arrive. You can work in any field or profession to survive. They don't take any responsibility to provide you job in your field.

The wording might be different but the meaning is same as I mentioned above. You have the obligation to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years and later you can move to any other state.

Hope it helps.

Thanks,
Dev


----------



## DevK (Jan 24, 2014)

*Obligations*

Hello Pharma,

Victoria state clearly mentioned what I said, please read below:

While we hope you are able to find work in your nominated occupation, it is not mandatory to work in your nominated occupation.

Link -- 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


Thanks,
Dev


----------



## jcherian (Feb 24, 2014)

*Migrating to Darwin*

HI EE-India,

My wife and I have been following your thread/replies for most of the questions posed to you about Darwin. Well, we figured who better to direct our doubts to than a person who has been there.

My wife is the primary applicant and she is applying for State Sponsorship with HR Adviser as her skill/occupation. I on the other hand, have Marketing (Social Media Marketing to be precise) as one of my forte.

Initially WA had HR Adviser in listed category but fortunately or unfortunately they've closed that position, leaving us with just NT as an option. As of now our primary objective is to get into the country. But, as always, its easier said than done. So we had a few questions for you that will ease us into the decision of moving there.

Accommodation facilities: How easy is it to find a house in Darwin. Do we have to start looking from when we are in India itself?
What are the options for leisure time? Is there ample no. of malls, cinemas etc.
Are the public transport convenient for starters like us or do we have to invest in a car?
Any idea what the job scenario is there currently. We've been to seek.com and other portals, but, with no major luck!
Is the normal medicare good enough or do we have to apply for another insurance as well?

These are all the questions I could come up with. We would be really grateful if you could share you email id with us.


----------



## arch5 (Mar 25, 2014)

hi, did you actually go to Darwin. I am contemplating to move to Darwin from Sydney for job reasons. do you get indian grocery there.

regards


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

Did you get the SS for NT? The last I heard on this forum, they are not giving State Sponsorship for the SOL HR Advisor anymore in NT.

Rgds
Huss



jcherian said:


> HI EE-India,
> 
> My wife and I have been following your thread/replies for most of the questions posed to you about Darwin. Well, we figured who better to direct our doubts to than a person who has been there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Dear Happy Buddha,

What field are you in? Have yo got a job yet?

Thanks for all the info on Darwin - gives perspective to many who are planning to be there in the near future.


----------



## pssreddy25 (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,
I am paning to apply for NT state sponsorship.
NT is asking for friends references and a valid job offer for state reference.
Can any of you give me friend reference, so tha I will add you into application as my friend.
And also, How Can I get a job offer without being in the NT?

My profile is :

Mechanical Engineer working in the USA (Migrated from India)
Planing to move to NT.

Any help please?

Regards,
Somasekhar


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

already answered in the other thread....


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

very informative thread. need to know more ab darwin though


----------



## yashrosh (Jan 9, 2015)

jcherian said:


> HI EE-India,
> 
> My wife and I have been following your thread/replies for most of the questions posed to you about Darwin. Well, we figured who better to direct our doubts to than a person who has been there.
> 
> ...




migration to darwin NT

hello jcherian

my case is 100% similar to your case . i have few qus.

did u get state sponsorship under hr advisor. and in how much time your whole process got done.
and what experience documents required.

:help:


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

HI Everyone. 
This is Venky from India. I am a Human Resource professional with 8 plus years of experience and intend to move to Darwin under the state sponsored skill visa. Any idea how Darwin is a a place to stay for a couple apart from the climatic conditions. Any clue how is the employment market / opportunities for HR professionals and what is the average salary that can be expected for this role. Views and ideas please.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

venkyys said:


> HI Everyone.
> This is Venky from India. I am a Human Resource professional with 8 plus years of experience and intend to move to Darwin under the state sponsored skill visa. Any idea how Darwin is a a place to stay for a couple apart from the climatic conditions. Any clue how is the employment market / opportunities for HR professionals and what is the average salary that can be expected for this role. Views and ideas please.


I would say give it a try on seek see if there are many opportunities. however, i believe your chances are greater in the big cities. and you could use your skills in other roles as well. that said, be prepared to take a lower end job to help pay the bills.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I agree... Darwin is a good place to start off with.. but mostly the mid sized companies use the help of recruitment consultants to get them resources.. they don't have a different HR department per-se.... that said, you could try with the recruitment consultants themselves....


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I m from India. A postgraduate in Human Resource with 8+ years of experience in HR. I intend to move to Darwin under the state sponsored skill visa. would like to know from somebody whos been in Darwin as to how is it there. Hows the overall job scenario and how is it for HR profession.

Thanks.


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

all the best Mehul. i too have applied for Darwin. NT state nomination applied on 4th Mar, 2015. Lets see how it goes ahead. give me your email id, we can stay in touch.


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks Huss81 & Blak3 for your views. As you say i need to start somewhere and Darwin seems the only option available now. more findings and suggestions welcome please. More the merrier ;-)


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

HI Mehul . i am new to expat forum. how do i PM you.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

Any update for NT sponsorship????


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have got sponsor on 26 feb. just in 10 days


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am negotiating an offer in Darwin. Small family with one kid about 6 years old. I would like to hear about the life style in Darwin. Rentals and good suburbs to live. Any input is highly appreciated.


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi bharani. Are you getting an offer from employer without 489 or 190. If so you are damn lucky. All the best.


----------



## maddy13885 (May 11, 2012)

Hi everyone

This post is from another potential Darwin migrant from Melbourne. I am expecting a job offer there and considering the points discussed in this thread to make my decision. However, I am not very clear about the cost of living there. I see realestate.com.au has only properties renting at an average price of $400 for 2 Bedroom House and $550+ for three bedroom houses. Do we get it any cheaper? House rentals are much cheaper in MEL and I need to factor the average rental cost in my salary expectations. Also, do we get Indian groceries there? 

How about other living costs? Are they same as in other AU state capitals? 
I know the lifestyle is slow and weather is humid, etc but this is all good with me. I want to live in a less crowded place where I just spend 8 hours at work and spend the rest of the day at my will rather than travelling for hours commuting between work and home. I prefer colder weather but my wife hates it (so, darwin is the best place for her and I will have to manage with it  )


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Realestate shows the correct rental prices... $400 is the minimum price for a good 2 room house.. however, that said, the rental market is slowing down a bit and you might be able to get a good deal if its a lease break.... some rentals give first two weeks free etc etc....

there are three Indian grocery stores here and you will get all what you need. You may not get wide variety like in Melbourne, but you can surely manage. 

In other living costs, groceries are a tad expensive than other capital cities, petrol is expensive ($1.30 for E10), utilities is expensive (Since there is only one provider) and eating out is expensive!  I would say for a family of 2, usual costs would be around 750 per week (rent, petrol, groceries, internet, utilities etc)...


----------



## venkyys (Feb 25, 2015)

*DOubt w.r.t. Darwin.*

hi Huss. 
i see, you have been in darwin for a year now in 489. i too have received invitation to apply for 489 and my profession is Human Resource Advisor (HRA). wanted to speak to you or chat with you w.r.t. NT, Darwin. can you let me know your email id pls.

thanks.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Venkyss. You are most welcome to PM me here and I will reply to your queries.


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Huss81,

I have also recently got the visa for Northern Territory and would be grateful if you could guide me on a few things. If possible, could you share your email ID with me?
I am basically looking for advise regarding a good time to move there in terms of job availability. Thanks


----------



## Soneji (May 25, 2016)

*Query*

Friends, I am going to apply for SRS visa for Darwin, NT. I am going to apply for my whole family i.e. Myself, my wife and one year old kid. But i have few queries:

1. Are Kids Vaccine easily available and how costly this matter is as we have to visit paediatrics
2. I have also read that there is a big problem of Bugs so how true it is? Hope our kid will be safe from bug bites?
3. Is it easy to find Baby Day care?
4. How much do the baby day care charge?
5. Do we have decent schools around? How much do they charge?
6. I am a Sales & Marketing professional with MBA in Marketing and 10+ years of experience and my wife is MBA in HR, so how easy/ difficult it will be to find job? 
7. How are the Job prospects
8. I have also heard that there are no medical or other govt. benefits under class 489 visa. So how difficult & costly this would be? 
9. Can our parents be invited to Australia once we reach & are settled?
10. Can we find accommodation before we reach as we dont have any place to go when we land?
11. How costly the rents are in Darwin? 
1. What is the avg. rent for 1 bed room kitchen or 
2. On sharing basis

I would be glad if someone can help/ guide. This will really help us to plan better and take decision accordingly.

Thanks.


----------



## IPSA (Nov 20, 2015)

HEY!!! 

What is the status of job opportunity in Darwin??? is it safe to live??


----------



## pynkulam (Aug 23, 2016)

*Need help*

Hi,
Myself living in Bangalore and trying for PR in Australia.After the detailed assessment, ii am told that, my eligibility is to work in Darwin. Both myself(HR with 15 years exp) and my husband(Sales- 20+ yrs exp) are employed in India and our kid is 12 years old.We did lot of research in analyzing the pros and cons of migrating and it strengthened the ambiguity more. Then i came across this post and felt that, this is the best place to get the best answers for my queries.

I am not able to make a decision for below mentioned reasons
1. Place is Darwin, the climate is harsh, threat of crocodile and spiders are there
2.Being a small place, opportunities also will be less
3.Heard that local experience is preferred for employment. If we both are not able to get any interview calls at all for a long period, it will lead to a tough situation.At that moment, coming back to India also, we may take time to get back to some decent options.
4.Curious to know if any Indian communities are active in Darwin.
5.Cost of living in Darwin 
6.Availability of Indian grocery shops
7.Quality of Indian Vegetarian food (Since it is not Indian dominated place, have my own doubts about the availability itself)
8.Availability of good schools in Darwin
9.Availability of contract jobs to start with, till we get permanent jobs.
10.Cultural parity

Kindly help me understand the living in Darwin.It would help me take a proper decision.
Thanks,
Anu








EE-India said:


> Friends
> 
> Got the final offer , *but no decision yet*
> 
> ...


----------



## DD78 (Mar 15, 2017)

HI

We have got offer for visa 489 from NT . Darwin is the most probable place we wd b moving to. There are many posts regarding crocodiles, snakes, spiders etc. moving freely in Darwin. So, kindly let me know how safe it is to stay in Darwin ????


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

DD78 said:


> HI
> 
> We have got offer for visa 489 from NT . Darwin is the most probable place we wd b moving to. There are many posts regarding crocodiles, snakes, spiders etc. moving freely in Darwin. So, kindly let me know how safe it is to stay in Darwin ????


Hi,

They don't move freely in Darwin. It is a small, nice city to live it. City of Darwin is having proper management for the above mentioned. 

It is 99% safe - I have lived in Darwin for the past two years. 

Disadvantages : Hot and humid for almost 3-4 months. Slightly high cost of living compared to Mel and Sydney. 

Advantages :
Housing rent and price is cooling down.
You will not travel for hours - Just few minutes to work, home, school etc.,
Good work life balance. You can spend heaps of time with your family.

Let me know if you need any info.

Cheers
Bharani


----------



## hmdali88 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there

I am from Pakistan and wondering if any of you guys can hep me out.

I recently got the 489 visa for me and my family (wife and 2 sons) and planning to shift to Darwin in 2-3 months. I need guidance on the following matters:

1. Any reasonable accommodation in terms of rent and locality. My preference is to be as close to the Islamic center of Darwin as possible. Plus the market must also be close to the house.

2. Guidance about the educational and medical expenses since the healthcare does not apply to the 489 visa.

3. Any Finance related jobs in Darwin.

4. I have heard that the cost of living is very high in Darwin so wondering if it is possible to make some savings.

5. Are crocs, snakes and other insects in abundance in Darwin?

6. How feasible is to commute between Palmerston and Darwin if i decide to stay in Palmerston to get lower rents?


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

hmdali88 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am from Pakistan and wondering if any of you guys can hep me out.
> 
> ...


 - Good idea.


----------



## hmdali88 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks alot Bharanis for the information shared.

You are right that moving close to school, market and bus stop is more feasible.

Few more question; 
1.how much time does it take to travel from Palmerston to Darwin. 
2. Are there any designated places in Darwin where offices are located or these are spread across the whole city.


----------



## Rohit makhija (May 1, 2017)

Hi Bharanis.. m a new member here at expat forum.. I have applied under marketing specialist ANZSCO code 225113.
A few quick questions while I was going through diff threads at xpatforum have arisen in my mind.
1) What is the TAT for NT SS as i have filed my EOI on 28th april '17

2) what is the probability of getting thru with below points structure : 190 & 489 respectively
a) Age : 25 pts
b) Education : 15 pts
c) Vetassess : 5 pts
d) Work ex : 10 pts
e) NT SS : 5 pts

3) How secure is Darwin to move in terms of employability, living expenses , transport , etc

4) Is it necessary to buy a car the moment one lands in there.. how well connected is the transport system there ?


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

hmdali88 said:


> Thanks alot Bharanis for the information shared.
> 
> You are right that moving close to school, market and bus stop is more feasible.
> 
> ...


Sorry for late reply.
If it is office - mostly in CBD. If you are looking for Oil and gas - outside darwin - Transport provided. If small offices - Around Berrimah.

You need not worry much about transportation. It is pretty decent to reach most common places.

In bus, it will take about 25 to 40 minutes from Palmerston to Darwin. But, there are non stop services in morning and evening.

Hope it helps.


----------



## venupadma (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi all!
we are planning to move to Darwin in a couple of months,as of now,we are based in Singapore.
though initially,it would be only two kids aged 14 and 10 and me relocating since my husband can move to Aus only after a year.
I am an architect,any chances of getting a job related to my field?
Also pl advise how safe it is to stay since my husband wouldn't be around for the whole year.I am apprehensive but, thinking about the laid back life,we have considered to move here,we have hated Singapore's working style.
Any suggestions pl


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

venupadma said:


> Hi all!
> we are planning to move to Darwin in a couple of months,as of now,we are based in Singapore.
> though initially,it would be only two kids aged 14 and 10 and me relocating since my husband can move to Aus only after a year.
> I am an architect,any chances of getting a job related to my field?
> ...


hi did you push through with your relocation? How was it?


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

venkyys said:


> Hi All,
> I m from India. A postgraduate in Human Resource with 8+ years of experience in HR. I intend to move to Darwin under the state sponsored skill visa. would like to know from somebody whos been in Darwin as to how is it there. Hows the overall job scenario and how is it for HR profession.
> 
> Thanks.


hi, did you proceed with your move to Darwin? how is Darwin?


----------

